# Suche gute tutorials für PS



## icarus (29. August 2001)

Hi,

ich suche gute Photoshop tutorials, wo ich Photoshop richtig ausnutzen kann.
Also nicht wieder "coole texteffekte, Metalltexturen,..."

So was wie realistische Umgebungsspiegelungen auf objekten, Bilder nachbearbeiten, ...

Danke, Icarus


----------



## Flame (29. August 2001)

*hmm*

was suchst du denn genau?

mir fällt auf die schnelle nur:

http://www.eyewire.com ein

cya


----------



## icarus (29. August 2001)

Hi,

ich möchte einfach mal wissen und ausprobieren wass alles mit Photoshop machbar ist.

Danke schon mal für den tipp, Icarus


----------



## disaster_02 (29. August 2001)

*567 Tutorials*

Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal.
http://psworkshop.net 
So long,
Disaster_02


----------



## Flame (29. August 2001)

*hmm*

so gut wie alles.
ausser kuchen backen.   

sonst würden es die macher von "mircomania" nicht nutzen.

Johnny Johnnie steht z.B. mit seinem Bugette vor einer in photoshop gestalteten kulisse.

also, wenns im fernsehn ankommt und genutzt wird.....


----------



## .dH. (30. August 2001)

vielleicht hilft dir http://www.tutorialsuche.de

oder schau doch einfach mal in der Linkliste vn Tutorials.de


----------



## Christoph (21. Dezember 2001)

ich sag nur TeamPS 
mein favorit


----------



## sh0x (21. Dezember 2001)

*Meine Auswahl...*

Ich empfehle dir :
http://www.theparallax.org/photoshop/
http://www.eyeball-design.com
http://www.ps4u.de
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de

http://www.unforgiven-art.de/main.php?action=tutorials&section=photoshop&tut=glass&id=1
(Wie man eine Glaskugel macht)

weiß nich obs dir hilft, aber probiers mal aus!

pls ahead ;D


----------



## Firehawk (27. Dezember 2001)

Shit... mir sind grad all meine Opera Bookmarks ins Nirvana gegangen... 
Und die IE Bookmarks sind leider veraltet 
Hab fast all meine wichtigen Bookmarks wieder beisammen... nur eine Page fehlt mir noch... da gabs neben PS auch noch Flash tuts und ich glaub auch 3dmax.

Kann mich leider ned mehr so genau erinnern... die Page hatte 'nen weißen Hintergrund  Und es gab 2 Tuts für die Kabeltechnik... glaub ich...
Und den Feuerball hab ich mit Hilfe eines der Tuts gemacht 
Kennt noch jemand die Page?
<hr>
Oki... habs doch noch gefunden. War 666 Hellish Graphics...
Achja... meine Favs...

666 Hellish Graphics 
Eyes on Design (Nicht Eyeball Design )
Robouk Designs

Najo... der Rest wurde schon genannt  Gibts halt wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Direwolf (27. Dezember 2001)

Ist zwar keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber du hast ja auch schon nen Haufen davon.
Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob es xerver noch gibt?
Die site war/ist nämlich echt fett (find ich zumindest).  

MFG Direwolf und tschüss bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Homie25 (27. Dezember 2001)

Schau mal  hier vorbei


----------



## Chilli (27. Dezember 2001)

hmmm ich glaub es sind so gut wie alle seiten gtenannt worden
aber ich hab da noch ne gute site da gibt es zwar nur 3 tut's aber die sind sehr schön
http://www.shadowness.com


----------



## Azrael666 (29. Dezember 2001)

@Direwolf

Die gibt es nicht mehr, die machen doch jetzt so ne ..was war das noch gleich, ach ja irgendwie so ne Brösel TV..... *g* 
Ich hoffe das ich mich da mal ned täusche.....


Greetz Azrael


----------

